# Has Anyone Had Success With Purple Power on Chains, Chainrings, and Cassettes?



## OneBoot (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi All,
I'm new to mtbr. I've probably spent a combined effort of 12 hours plus googling about Purple Power degreaser. I bought a gallon of the stuff for $7 on a whim after reading that it's environmentally safe, and works decent on bikes.

The problem is that the container warns against using the product on aluminum, stainless steel, and paint (i.e. almost all MTB surfaces). In my continued Google research, I've seen people that have no problems using the stuff, and others where the cleaner pits and mars their equipment.

My primary intent is to use it to clean my brand new chain (Whipperman Connex SX) in preparation for MSPEEDWAX. The MSPEEDWAX tutorial says to use citrus degreaser or odorless mineral spirits. Part of their process instructs to leave the chain in the solution overnight.

If I use Purple Power, will I destroy my chain? I'm also planning on using it on my Sunrace MX8 black cassette when it arrives. I'm overhauling my whole drivetrain (CK BB, GX Derailleur, E*Thirteen Cranks, Wolf Tooth SS Chainring). Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've had a gallon of the stuff and used it for various things but I would not generally use it on my bikes. It's very basic (high PH) and can corrode aluminum etc as it precautions on the label. Simple Green is not as bad, but I don't use that either. 

Can't go wrong with mineral spirits as it's basically a very thin oil that will slowly evaporate and works very well at dissolving greasy gunk. That's what I use when serious degreasing is required. Citrus degreaser is good for cleaning the cassette or chain rings. Any aqueous based cleaner/degreaser can only cause problems if gotten into pivots and bearings.


----------



## OneBoot (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you! Just returned the jug today, as I have no other use for it at the moment. I'll move forward with the mineral spirits


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Lone Rager said:


> I've had a gallon of the stuff and used it for various things but I would not generally use it on my bikes. It's very basic (high PH) and can corrode aluminum etc as it precautions on the label. Simple Green is not as bad, but I don't use that either.
> 
> Can't go wrong with mineral spirits as it's basically a very thin oil that will slowly evaporate and works very well at dissolving greasy gunk. That's what I use when serious degreasing is required. Citrus degreaser is good for cleaning the cassette or chain rings. Any aqueous based cleaner/degreaser can only cause problems if gotten into pivots and bearings.


Interesting. I have no experience with Purple Power but I have been using Simple Green for years on my chains. I learned early on that you cannot soak chains in it, but I use concentrated Simple Green in my chain cleaner and then rinse the chain off with water immediately afterwards, and I haven't noticed any problems with this approach. Maybe I'll give mineral spirits a try when my current bottle of Simple Green is finished...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mineral spirits has been my go-to solvent for major chain degreasing for many years. That's not something that happens very often. I stay on top of chain maintenance and keep them pretty clean by regular wipe down and lube.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I don't think degreasing a chain is necessary. You can get it pretty clean with some alcohol and a brush. Purple power works pretty good though


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I remember many moons ago I turned a polished aluminum rim white with that stuff. My regret was immediate and long lasting. The stuff is great for cleaning garage floors though.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

That type of degreaser is ultra strong and doesn't rinse easily. You have to REALLY rinse it, many many gallons. I use it to strip oil off my driveway.

Mild car soap works incredibly well. Really gross chains can be stripped safely with wd40, and the residual is safe.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for the post.

I think I've sprayed my chain/cassette with the purple stuff. Not sure it was full strength, however. Could have been.

It's not been often but good enough that I should take note and not use it. Especially when chain/cassette is on the bike (which is always).
I believe I recently sprayed it before some maintenance I was doing. 

Good to know....


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

For more info, The degreaser gets inside and does an amazing job of displacing any lube you add afterwards. As you're riding, its degreasing itself from the inside and basically running your chain "dry" despite being well lubed. We've seen a pretty steady stream over the years of oddball threads where someone totally trashes a chain in 1/10th the normal time, and a spotless degreased but well lubed chain is usually involved.

If you get a little on your fingers, and then wash your hands 3 times... you can kind of feel the the slimy degreaser still on your finger. Same thing with your chain insides, you just cant see it!

Theres often some confusion because there are so many products on the market, including bike specific degreasers. Theres also a hoard of videos of pro level mechanics absolutely blasting bikes with chemicals and power washers. The gunk product guys profit, and the pro teams have zero concern for trashing an entire bike over a race, much less what happens over a season of wear. At the pro level, a clean shiny bike counts more than one maintained to last as long as possible. Sponsors hate their logo being dirt covered and they'll pay for cassettes and cogs as often as necessary to look clean.

WD40 gets an ugly reputation because it sucks so bad as a lube. It absolutely is a poor lube! But a little bad lube residue is better than degreaser. You can clean to spotless with wd40, wipe it off and lube up with your favorite chain lube, and you're protected. Mineral spirits is the same idea, I just hate having jars of gross MS laying around and dont like to be bothered waiting for it to evaporate.


----------

